

The 30-year-long Reign of BIOS is Over - jdeastwood
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/The-30-year-long-Reign-of-BIOS-is-Over-Why-UEFI-Will-Rock-Your/ba-p/198

======
gapanalysis
With every advancement in sophistication and especially with a pre-Boot,
network accessible environment like EUFI's, we add an attack surface. UEFI has
to be trusted and secure. I found a Black Hat article by Heasman (Google
"Hacking the Extensible Firmware Interface") that does a nice job of
explaining UEFI and what the "worry points" will be.

